# Now I've Seen Everything.



## Danjo

In the latest issue of Black Belt Magazine, there is an article where Steve Demasco (Of USSD fame) and his cohort Charlie Mattera (Also of USSD) will be getting together with Aikido movie star Steven Seagal and the Shaolin Abbot to determine who will be the next Shaolin monk in a reality show.

The contestants will compete doing various animal forms and then they will be voted on to see who will represent the Shaolin temple to the world.

If anyone had any lingering doubts about the modern Shaolin monks being government stooges and phonies, they should be laid to rest now.

Come on guys! Who wants to be the next Shaolin Monk?


----------



## Flying Crane

oh God.  The shame.  The shame.


----------



## thesensei

Hehe...well, when the Shaolin grandmaster awarded Mattera and DeMasco "grandmaster" status...let's just say that my opinion of the Shaolin monks dropped (it wasn't very high to begin with...)!

That's what's wrong with America - REALITY SHOWS!  :whip:


----------



## Xue Sheng

I wonder what David Carradine would say???


----------



## MA-Caver

Xue Sheng said:
			
		

> I wonder what David Carradine would say???


He'd probably get Uma Thurman to perform that five touch heart bursting technique on them.


----------



## DavidCC

Someone ought to wrtie to David Carradine and urge him to apply for a spot on the show.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka

The really bad news of all this is, if the show makes it to play, those jackholes will have gained in notoriety and "authority" in the public eye ("they must be the bomb...they're on TV with a Shaolin abbot!"), while continuing to offer nothing to the arts but commercialistic, greed-based crap.

Unhappy about the entire development, and ashamed to be a martial artist for the first time in my life because I'll be lumped together with the likes of these bozo's when the show airs,

Dave


----------



## Pacificshore

What a waste


----------



## Danjo

At least we know that Steven Seagal will be there to assist with the choice.


----------



## MA-Caver

Danjo said:
			
		

> At least we know that Steven Seagal will be there to assist with the choice.


Interesting that they would have an Italian who was trained in Japanese Martial Arts to be one of the judges for a monk of a Chinese based religion.


----------



## Xue Sheng

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> Interesting that they would have an Italian who was trained in Japanese Martial Arts to be one of the judges for a monk of a Chinese based religion.


 
An Italian, Aikido master, Shinto priest.... Carradine would not approve


----------



## pstarr

Good Lord.  So much for "real" Shao-lin....


----------



## Carol

I've never been a Shaolin Monk before...should I try?  :rofl:


----------



## Sigung86

Carol Kaur said:
			
		

> I've never been a Shaolin Monk before...should I try? :rofl:


 
It is my considered opinion, that with a little bit of training and subservience to the Great Grand Master Stevie Segal, that you might be able to apply for the position of Shaolin Monkee... :whip:


----------



## Carol

Subservience! For a Kenpo-ka!  Oh the horror!  

I'd consider the occasional subservience if I as getting a good husband out of the deal.  I don't think monkhood is worth it. :lol2:


----------



## hongkongfooey

Great! As if Kenpo wasn't getting a bad enouh rep with all of the McDojo's out there. Now these twits come along, pretend they are really from Shaolin, and will appoint the next Great Grand Poobah Kamehameha 28th Dynasty Warroir Monk. Can't wait. Bullshido will have a field day with this.

All Martial Arts have died a little bit from this.


----------



## Danjo

Xue Sheng said:
			
		

> ...Carradine would not approve


 
No and isn't it ironic that he may have been a more authentic representation of Shaolin than those clowns there now!


----------



## hongkongfooey

Danjo said:
			
		

> No and isn't it ironic that he may have been a more authentic representation of Shaolin than those clowns there now!


 
And Carridine is a tool at that!


----------



## Xue Sheng

Danjo said:
			
		

> No and isn't it ironic that he may have been a more authentic representation of Shaolin than those clowns there now!


 
Now that is truly horrifying.


----------



## Gentle Fist

This whole thing is just terrible, thanks tv for once again making Martial Arts look like a joke.  The XMA thing was bad, but this looks to be even worse.


----------



## Xue Sheng

None of this would be happening if Master Po were still alive.


----------



## HKphooey

This should be funny.  These shows are getting out of control.

What is next?  American Kenpo Idol?


----------



## Xue Sheng

HKphooey said:
			
		

> This should be funny. These shows are getting out of control.
> 
> What is next? American Kenpo Idol?


 
That or "Hells Dojo"


----------



## Danjo

Xue Sheng said:
			
		

> That or "Hells Dojo"


 
"Who Wants to Marry an Abbot?"


----------



## Xue Sheng

Danjo said:
			
		

> "Who Wants to Marry an Abbot?"


 
LOL :lol:


This is the best I can do when I am laughing at "Who Wants to Marry an Abbot."

The Shaolin Apprentice: Master Kahn


----------



## hongkongfooey

Ultimate Abbott Fighting Championship


----------



## Carol

When AbbotWannabes Attack IV.  Tonight on Fox!


----------



## jazkiljok

sounds like a train wreck in the making... 

can't wait to watch.


----------



## Danjo

Carol Kaur said:
			
		

> When AbbotWannabes Attack IV. Tonight on Fox!


 
"Just when you thought it was safe to go back to the temple..."


----------



## Danjo

Steven Seagal: "and the golden Grasshopper award goes to..."


----------



## Hand Sword

Carol Kaur said:
			
		

> I've never been a Shaolin Monk before...should I try? :rofl:


 
I think you might have to shave your head first.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Shaolin Showdown.... Oh wait...that is already a cartoon on cartoon network..... Hmm.... life imitates cartoons!?!?!?!?


----------



## Seabrook

Danjo said:
			
		

> In the latest issue of Black Belt Magazine, there is an article where Steve Demasco (Of USSD fame) and his cohort Charlie Mattera (Also of USSD) will be getting together with Aikido movie star Steven Seagal and the Shaolin Abbot to determine who will be the next Shaolin monk in a reality show.
> 
> The contestants will compete doing various animal forms and then they will be voted on to see who will represent the Shaolin temple to the world.


 
I have to say - this beats the vast majority of reality shows out there.


----------



## evenflow1121

Seabrook said:
			
		

> I have to say - this beats the vast majority of reality shows out there.


 
Yeah but beats it in terms of what, breaking the craptastic scale?


----------



## bujuts

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> He'd probably get Uma Thurman to perform that five touch heart bursting technique on them.



Hey, if its her doing it, I'll dummy up as a stuntman. LOL


----------



## Carol

Hand Sword said:
			
		

> I think you might have to shave your head first.


 
 

I'd be too traumatized


----------



## Franc0

Could you imagine that show The Surreal Life with a gaggle of cheezy MA'ists all under the same roof?
Hmmm, let's see. We can put Ashida Kim, Charlie Mattera, Rod Sacharnowski, David Carradine & Steven Seagal all in the same house, and watch as they play all kinds of wacky kung fu antics!artyon: 


Franco


----------



## KenpoDave

masterfinger said:
			
		

> Could you imagine that show The Surreal Life with a gaggle of cheezy MA'ists all under the same roof?
> Hmmm, let's see. We can put Ashida Kim, Charlie Mattera, Rod Sacharnowski, David Carradine & Steven Seagal all in the same house, and watch as they play all kinds of wacky kung fu antics!artyon:
> 
> 
> Franco


 
Ralph Macchio would have to be there.  Long live the Crane Technique!

"First learn walk, then learn fly."


----------



## Xue Sheng

masterfinger said:
			
		

> Could you imagine that show The Surreal Life with a gaggle of cheezy MA'ists all under the same roof?
> Hmmm, let's see. We can put Ashida Kim, Charlie Mattera, Rod Sacharnowski, David Carradine & Steven Seagal all in the same house, and watch as they play all kinds of wacky kung fu antics!artyon:
> 
> 
> Franco


 
I am still betting on Seagal to come out the winner in that one. :uhyeah:


----------



## Drac

DavidCC said:
			
		

> Someone ought to wrtie to David Carradine and urge him to apply for a spot on the show.


 
I'd pay to see that...


----------



## Danjo

It would be more interesting if it was like that show, "Dancing With the Stars." Where each one saw if they could kick the crap out of Steven Seagal. 

BTW, looks like Jackie Chan will also be involved.


----------



## Drac

Danjo said:
			
		

> It would be more interesting if it was like that show, "Dancing With the Stars." Where each one saw if they could kick the crap out of Steven Seagal


 
Now *THAT'S* entertainment!!!!


----------



## Xue Sheng

Danjo said:
			
		

> It would be more interesting if it was like that show, "Dancing With the Stars." Where each one saw if they could kick the crap out of Steven Seagal.
> 
> BTW, looks like Jackie Chan will also be involved.


 
Not much surprises me about Jackie since the Jackie Chan Cartoon series. 

And I hate to say it, but I'm still betting on Seagal, but if you throw in Jet Li that could be more interesting, I mean he did make a few movies about Shaolin after all.


----------



## Grenadier

Xue Sheng said:
			
		

> I am still betting on Seagal to come out the winner in that one. :uhyeah:


 
Even though he has become rather pudgy and somewhat rotund (that's OK, he's wearing mostly loose-fitting, flowing Eastern regalia these days), I'd have to agree on that one.


----------



## Danjo

With his new 10th degree, I can't believe that they haven't stopped the search and just asked Christopher Geary to represent the Shaolin Temple. He could even decorate it for them.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Danjo said:
			
		

> With his new 10th degree, I can't believe that they haven't stopped the search and just asked Christopher Geary to represent the Shaolin Temple. He could even decorate it for them.


 
Who the heck is Christopher Geary? 

I had to look that up on the internet and I got his website, nice dragon rug by the way, but who the heck is he?

Pardon my ignorance here but I am an Ex JMA, KMA guy turned CMA and Im old too.


----------



## Danjo

Xue Sheng said:
			
		

> Who the heck is Christopher Geary?
> 
> I had to look that up on the internet and I got his website, nice dragon rug by the way, but who the heck is he?
> 
> Pardon my ignorance here but I am an Ex JMA, KMA guy turned CMA and Im old too.


 
Take a look at the USSD thread to find out.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Danjo said:
			
		

> Take a look at the USSD thread to find out.


 
Read it and all I can say is ALRIGHTY THEN..... 

So the 10th was past to him when his this other guy died... via the mail.... okie dokie

WHAT IS HE ON A KLINGON BATTLE CRUISER!!!! 
When the head guy dies they all go up in rank!?!? 

Now Klingons against Seagal...now there&#8217;s a fight... 

But it is still a nice dragon rug on his site... Maybe he could spruce the temple up a bit.


----------



## Danjo

Xue Sheng said:
			
		

> Read it and all I can say is ALRIGHTY THEN.....
> 
> So the 10th was past to him when his this other guy died... via the mail.... okie dokie
> 
> WHAT IS HE ON A KLINGON BATTLE CRUISER!!!!
> When the head guy dies they all go up in rank!?!?
> 
> Now Klingons against Seagal...now theres a fight...
> 
> But it is still a nice dragon rug on his site... Maybe he could spruce the temple up a bit.


 
I wonder if they all stood around and howled in the air to warn the afterlife that a warrior was coming?


----------



## Kensai

Xue Sheng said:
			
		

> Read it and all I can say is ALRIGHTY THEN.....
> 
> So the 10th was past to him when his this other guy died... via the mail.... okie dokie
> 
> WHAT IS HE ON A KLINGON BATTLE CRUISER!!!!
> When the head guy dies they all go up in rank!?!?
> 
> Now Klingons against Seagal...now theres a fight...
> 
> But it is still a nice dragon rug on his site... Maybe he could spruce the temple up a bit.



I could only wish Seagal KAPLA... Or however it's meant to be spelt. Please don't corrrect me anyone, I'm being insincere... 

Seriously though, this is a joke. Right?


----------



## Xue Sheng

Danjo said:
			
		

> I wonder if they all stood around and howled in the air to warn the afterlife that a warrior was coming?


\

Well of course... but only after they held his eyes open...

Then they got together went to the post office and mailed the 10th Dan out. Told each other (As Kensai mentioned) kelpa (I have no idea how it is spelled either) and went off to fight the Enterprise (all of course one dan or belt higher than they were before). 

Give me a break, Received in the mail


----------



## Kensai

Xue Sheng said:
			
		

> \
> 
> Well of course... but only after they held his eyes open...
> 
> Then they got together went to the post office and mailed the 10th Dan out. Told each other (As Kensai mentioned) kelpa (I have no idea how it is spelled either) and went off to fight the Enterprise (all of course one dan or belt higher than they were before).
> 
> Give me a break, Received in the mail


 
:asian:


----------



## Josh Oakley

Xue Sheng said:
			
		

> Not much surprises me about Jackie since the Jackie Chan Cartoon series.
> 
> And I hate to say it, but I'm still betting on Seagal, but if you throw in Jet Li that could be more interesting, I mean he did make a few movies about Shaolin after all.


 
Hey, the Jackie Chan Cartoons were better than the Chuck Norris Cartoons.


----------



## Josh Oakley

What's wrong with reality TV and Martial Arts? Didn't anyone see Final Fu? That show was fun!


----------



## hongkongfooey

Final Fu was bad. Somehow, I think this show will be worse.


----------



## Josh Oakley

hongkongfooey said:
			
		

> Final Fu was bad. Somehow, I think this show will be worse.



What's your criterion for what makes shows such as these good or bad?


----------



## Xue Sheng

Josh Oakley said:
			
		

> What's wrong with reality TV and Martial Arts? Didn't anyone see Final Fu? That show was fun!


 
Actually the post is not about ALL reality shows but this one 

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=35407

Read the first post.

And the last comment of mine had nothing to do with reality TV at all.


----------



## Josh Oakley

Xue Sheng said:
			
		

> Actually the post is not about ALL reality shows but this one
> 
> http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=35407
> 
> Read the first post.
> 
> And the last comment of mine had nothing to do with reality TV at all.


 
I know what it's about. I just haven't seen why ya'll think it's automatically going to be bad. It seems like people have prejudged it because a) it's a reality show, and/or b) It's Demasco and Mattera. I was delving into the former when I asked for criteria for what makes a martial arts reality show. The latter is not really worth arguing as those who are already against Demasco and/or Mattera have made up their mind, and don't seem on this board to be open to _friendly_ discussion on the topic.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Josh Oakley said:
			
		

> I know what it's about. I just haven't seen why ya'll think it's automatically going to be bad. It seems like people have prejudged it because a) it's a reality show, and/or b) It's Demasco and Mattera. I was delving into the former when I asked for criteria for what makes a martial arts reality show. The latter is not really worth arguing as those who are already against Demasco and/or Mattera have made up their mind, and don't seem on this board to be open to _friendly_ discussion on the topic.


 
Sorry, then I was mistaken.

I personally do not like any reality shows and the one in question seems well not good even by comparison. 

Other than that you appear to be looking for an argument which I will not give you.

You want room 12A, just along the corridor


----------



## Josh Oakley

Xue Sheng said:
			
		

> Sorry, then I was mistaken.
> 
> I personally do not like any reality shows and the one in question seems well not good even by comparison.
> 
> Other than that you appear to be looking for an argument which I will not give you.
> 
> You want room 12A, just along the corridor


 
Actually, I'm glad your not giving me that argument. As for the reality show side of it, I'm waiting till I see it. I was hesitant at Final Fu, and though it's not _everything_ I had hoped for, all in all it was fun, and good, for what it was. 

I'm reserving judgement until I see the show. It could be a great show, or it could be crap. We shall see.


----------



## IWishToLearn

Yeah - Geary is probably the dude with the biggest ego in the arts. According to his personal website (www.christophergeary.com) he even lied to take his 1st degree test from Cerio. Whee.


----------



## Danjo

Josh Oakley said:
			
		

> what makes a martial arts reality show?


 
UFC, K-1, PKA (back in the day) etc., were all great shows IMO. However, the people are competing for real in the various arts and seeing who's best. Documentaries can be good too (The New Gladiators comes to mind), and I think we could use more good ones. But reality shows always involve "Drama" that comes from the personal lives of the people involved. Yeesh. I can't stand that crapola. Especially people competing to become a Shaolin Monk or whatever. It just seems wrong.


----------



## Josh Oakley

Actually, what I liked about _Final Fu_ was that there really wasn't any drama. It was challenges and sparring. Most were good.... some not.

I can't seem to find anything that devles into great detail what this Shaolin show is all about. You don't happen to have a link, do you?


----------



## Xue Sheng

Danjo said:
			
		

> It just seems wrong.


 
That's because it is.


----------



## Danjo

Josh Oakley said:
			
		

> \You don't happen to have a link, do you?


 
http://www.kstarinternational.com/


----------



## hongkongfooey

After watching the McDojo linked to Geary's site, I can understand why people have a low opinion of Shaolin Kempo.


----------



## hongkongfooey

Josh Oakley said:
			
		

> What's your criterion for what makes shows such as these good or bad?


 
What made Final Fu bad? 

Hmmmmmmm..........where should I start?

Bad match ups in sparring

Head contact illegal

Too many McDojo systems represented

Passing off XMA/EMC Monkeys as martial arts

General lack of skill 

Sloppy technique

Jonathan Phan's hair. Dude, Dragon Ballz is just a cartoon.
People turning their backs to their opponet, so points can't be scored

Breaking scored or kiln dried pine boards as part of a challenge. Break some oak, then, tell me how your "killer" hands feel in their casts

Geared too much towards the tournament scene 

That should do for now.

Produce a martial arts show that doesn't have the above garbage and I will watch it. Though, a show with out all of the XMA freestyle dance routines wouldn't make in our Happy Meal society. The last decent MA show I watched was on the History Channel.


----------



## Gentle Fist

Well look at it this way.  If everyone did a SERIOUS DEADLY ART, the world would be full of dangerous people.  I am kinda glad that 99% of the schools out there teach fluff.  It just makes my students and I appreciate what we have that much more.

Speaking of Geary, anyone ever notice him on the Kenpo flame website (family tree).  He has no instructor above him....  I guess when you burn all your bridges you put yourself on an island!


----------



## Josh Oakley

Danjo said:
			
		

> http://www.kstarinternational.com/


Thanks for the link. I don't see where it says you'd be competing to be a shaolin monk, though. It talks about a movie and tv deal. I also don't see a lot of other stuff that was claimed in this. Got more information for me?

Also, I do see the shaolin temple thing on there, so it's obvious they're part of the production. Not surprised there. They're trying to rebuild the temple and their land. That takes money. And from all the histories I've read, rebuilding their land and their temple is at least a hundreds-of-years-orld tradition and goal. It's impossible to improve ghettos and dilapitated(sp?) farms without money. It's impossible to help the poor, really help them, without money. I'm speaking up now because I'm getting tired of seeing all these people dis the Shaolin temple as being all about money nowadays. It's asinine. 

I went to college with a shaolin monk. He was getting a business degree,so he could further serve the temple by applying good business skills in the some of the programs he was helping out with. 

What I don't understand is why this is such a bad thing. I work for Providence Hospice of Seattle. We're non-profit, and focus on those who can't afford our services. Do you think we go to great lengths to acquire funds to do this? TYou bet we do! Do we ask shamelessly for money, and do fund raisers and big dinners for our contributors? Oh heck yeah. Do we recruit the best and the brightest from business and medicine? That's our biggest non-patient related expense. And we keep growing and growing and helping more and more people die a pain-free dignified death, or get rehabilitated. And we keep finding more and more ways to get money to do so.

Think about the Shaolin temple and its goals. Talk to one of the monks in America. It's no secret that the Shaolin temple has money and actively aquires more. Ask them what they DO with it, on the grand scale of things. Then you'll find out that they're not about the money. but you'll also find out that the goals they are after recuire money and man-power, and in great proportions. 

So I wish them well on this project, and I hope they get back every dollar they spend on this show back tenfold.


----------



## Josh Oakley

hongkongfooey said:
			
		

> What made Final Fu bad?
> 
> Hmmmmmmm..........where should I start?
> 
> Bad match ups in sparring
> 
> Head contact illegal
> 
> Too many McDojo systems represented
> 
> Passing off XMA/EMC Monkeys as martial arts
> 
> General lack of skill
> 
> Sloppy technique
> 
> Jonathan Phan's hair. Dude, Dragon Ballz is just a cartoon.
> People turning their backs to their opponet, so points can't be scored
> 
> Breaking scored or kiln dried pine boards as part of a challenge. Break some oak, then, tell me how your "killer" hands feel in their casts
> 
> Geared too much towards the tournament scene
> 
> That should do for now.
> 
> Produce a martial arts show that doesn't have the above garbage and I will watch it. Though, a show with out all of the XMA freestyle dance routines wouldn't make in our Happy Meal society. The last decent MA show I watched was on the History Channel.



*1. Bad matchups in sparring:* Possibly. But at the same time, different styles have different ideas about what makes a "good" matchup in sparring. Often, the "bad" matchups can teach students as much or even more than "good" matchups.
*
2. Head contact illegal:  *Whether this is good or bad is subjective. The fundamental concept of sparring is that it purposely limits what is allowed and is not allowed to train other specific skills (i.e. proportion, timing, fluid motion, etc.) no sparring, no matter what level of contact or attacks are allowed, _ever_ is the same as a real fight. If we treated every sparring match like a real fight, we would both miss the point of sparring, and find fewer and fewer training partners as time went on. For _this_ type of sparring, head contact was disallowed. Those were the agreed upon rules. Sparring, by its very nature, requires such agreed upon rules, and is not meant to be realistic. 

*3. Too many McDojo systems represented: *in the interests of community, I'm not touching that one. 
*
4. Passing off XMA/EMC Monkeys as martial arts: *Johnathan Pham was never in XMA, and on his website he claims explicitly that EMC Monkeys is entertainment only. That he was shown to represent XMA was a mistake that shouldn't have made it past the cutting room floor. I'll also point out that Pham has trained in _actual_ martial arts. Here's what he's done:
Muay Thai (3 years)
Tae Kwon Do (2 years) - Blue Belt
Hung Gar (5 months)
Grappling (6 months)

If we're going to judge him as being a phony martial artist because he performs, we should also cast judgement on Bruce Lee, Jet Li, Ed Parker (did fight choreography as well as acting in _Kill the Golden Goose), _Chuck Norris, and Steven Segal.

EMC Monkees shouldn't even have been part of the judgement. 

*5. General lack of skill: *Ernie pointed out to each martial artist where they needed to improve. And all competitors were black belts, _not _masters. Massive difference.

*6. Sloppy technique: *Again, the cream rose to the top. But then again, this was point sparring. clean hits that score points matter more than techniquein competitive sparring. Most of the points I would make here I have already made about sparring in general, so I repeat myself. I will add, however, that I've seen more than a few technically proficient martial artists lose to sloppy yet determined angry drunks. And in the UFC Hughes/Gracie match, Hughes's technique could easily be judged as more sloppy than Gracie's, but Hughes won. Not that we as martial artists should not develop our technique, but that's not always what wins competitions, or necessarily fights, for that matter. 

*7. ** Jonathan Phan's hair. Dude, Dragon Ballz is just a cartoon: *While I will say that long hair is more easy to grab and manipulate, that comment was juvenile. And disrespectful. And that is more of a personal attack at Johnathan Pham than it was an actual critique of the show. Even if it was a joke (which it probably was), it was in poor taste.

*8.  People turning their backs to their opponet, so points can't be scored: *I'll agree here. Then again, that was not common place, and the few guys that did that purposefully didn't make the finals. That's more a critique of certain individual arts than it is of the show itself. Avoid the fallacy of composition, good man.

*9.  Breaking scored or kiln dried pine boards as part of a challenge: *Missing the point. It was not the points, but the challenge. Board-breaking has ever been primarily for demonstration. It's a TV show. The boards were part of an obstacle course, and most of those obstacles were designed to test the mind, and speed. Boards worked as well as any other targets, to that end. But then again, your comment seemed more aimed at board-breaking as a general practice, not just as part of the challenges for _Final Fu_.
*
10.  Geared too much towards the tournament scene: *Of course it's geared towards the tournament scene! It's a competition, not a documentary. _Final Fu_ is itself a tournament, with prize money. That's like saying tournaments are geared too much towards the tournament seen. This one's kind of an obvious one, man. 

*General comment on your critiques: *It seems to me that your comments against _Final Fu_ are missing the point about what _this type _of martial arts show is aimed at. This is a showcase show: basically a beefed up martial arts demo aimed at generating interest in the martial arts in general (pulled that off the website, and then paraphrased it.) And for what it attempted to be it was actually a good show that generated interest in the martial arts. 

There is a huge difference between whether someone likes or dislikes something and whether something is good or bad. It would seem, with some exceptions, that the majority of your comments are based around whether you liked it or not. Your interest in martial arts shows obviously revolves around documentaries, which is well and noble and good. But to try and draw a parallel to music, your comments seem equivolent to someone saying "Bach is a bad song writer. You can't dance to ANY of his songs! There's not even a guitar!"

I'm not trying to dis you at all. All I'm saying is that I think you're missing the point of the show. 

To say an apple pie fails at being a crisp fresh apple misses the whole point of the pie.

Mmmmm.... pie....

I should really eat before starting these posts.
_http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Kill_the_Golden_Goose&action=edit_


----------



## Danjo

Josh Oakley said:
			
		

> Thanks for the link. I don't see where it says you'd be competing to be a shaolin monk, though. It talks about a movie and tv deal. I also don't see a lot of other stuff that was claimed in this. Got more information for me?
> 
> Also, I do see the shaolin temple thing on there, so it's obvious they're part of the production. Not surprised there. They're trying to rebuild the temple and their land. That takes money. And from all the histories I've read, rebuilding their land and their temple is at least a hundreds-of-years-orld tradition and goal. It's impossible to improve ghettos and dilapitated(sp?) farms without money. It's impossible to help the poor, really help them, without money. I'm speaking up now because I'm getting tired of seeing all these people dis the Shaolin temple as being all about money nowadays. It's asinine.
> 
> I went to college with a shaolin monk. He was getting a business degree,so he could further serve the temple by applying good business skills in the some of the programs he was helping out with.
> 
> What I don't understand is why this is such a bad thing. I work for Providence Hospice of Seattle. We're non-profit, and focus on those who can't afford our services. Do you think we go to great lengths to acquire funds to do this? TYou bet we do! Do we ask shamelessly for money, and do fund raisers and big dinners for our contributors? Oh heck yeah. Do we recruit the best and the brightest from business and medicine? That's our biggest non-patient related expense. And we keep growing and growing and helping more and more people die a pain-free dignified death, or get rehabilitated. And we keep finding more and more ways to get money to do so.
> 
> Think about the Shaolin temple and its goals. Talk to one of the monks in America. It's no secret that the Shaolin temple has money and actively aquires more. Ask them what they DO with it, on the grand scale of things. Then you'll find out that they're not about the money. but you'll also find out that the goals they are after recuire money and man-power, and in great proportions.
> 
> So I wish them well on this project, and I hope they get back every dollar they spend on this show back tenfold.


 
Read Demasco's article in the July, 2006 edition of Black Belt. It gives more detail than the link does. I'll see if I can find more.


----------



## IWishToLearn

Anybody else remember WMAC Masters tv show from back in the day?


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3

IWishToLearn said:
			
		

> Anybody else remember WMAC Masters tv show from back in the day?


 
You just had to drag that one out of the archives didn't you?


----------



## Xue Sheng

IWishToLearn said:
			
		

> Anybody else remember WMAC Masters tv show from back in the day?


 
I did not watch it, but I believe that was on in the mid 90s and if that is the case..... if that is back in the day.... WHAT AM I METHUSALA


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3

Xue Sheng said:
			
		

> I did not watch it, but I believe that was on in the mid 90s and if that is the case..... if that is back in the day.... WHAT AM I METHUSALA


 
Yep 1995 to be exact.  Didn't realize that '95 was considered ancient history these days. LOL!


----------



## Xue Sheng

Kenpojujitsu3 said:
			
		

> Yep 1995 to be exact. Didn't realize that '95 was considered ancient history these days. LOL!


 
DAMN I'm old..... by 1995 I had been in MA for over 20 years... so how can that be back in the day


----------



## IWishToLearn

That show was the original MMA-turned-drama-turned-XMA-turned-HelpICan'tStopWatching show.


----------



## Josh Oakley

Danjo said:
			
		

> Read Demasco's article in the July, 2006 edition of Black Belt. It gives more detail than the link does. I'll see if I can find more.


 
Thanks. I'll see if I can find it July's edition as well.


----------



## Gentle Fist

Xue Sheng said:
			
		

> DAMN I'm old..... by 1995 I had been in MA for over 20 years... so how can that be back in the day


 
1995 is a long time ago!!!!

There are Grandmasters today, that weren't even in the arts way back in 1995.


----------



## Drac

Xue Sheng said:
			
		

> DAMN I'm old..... by 1995 I had been in MA for over 20 years... so how can that be back in the day


 
Ditto...Except the years in...About 14 for me....


----------



## Xue Sheng

fistlaw720 said:
			
		

> 1995 is a long time ago!!!!
> 
> There are Grandmasters today, that weren't even in the arts way back in 1995.


 
Well sure if your a Grandmaster it's a long time ago 

1995 A LONG TIME AGO...... that was only 11 years ago..... ok maybe 1994 was a long tiome ago but 1995... NO WAY!!!!! 

Damn I AM old.....



			
				Drac said:
			
		

> Ditto...Except the years in...About 14 for me....


 
Dracula the undead had only been in 14 years by 1995&#8230;.. I&#8217;ve been doing this longer than Nosferatu&#8230;..OH That&#8217;s it I&#8217;m going to the nearest retirement home, pulling up a rocking chair.

DAMN kids today NO respect and GIT of o my lawn....


----------



## Drac

Xue Sheng said:
			
		

> Dracula the undead had only been in 14 years by 1995.


 
I should clarify that statement...14 years in *THIS *reincarnation..


----------



## Xue Sheng

Drac said:
			
		

> I should clarify that statement...14 years in *THIS *reincarnation..


 
OK I feel better now... But I have to admit sitting and rocking on a porch sounds pretty good right about now


----------



## Drac

Xue Sheng said:
			
		

> OK I feel better now... But I have to admit sitting and rocking on a porch sounds pretty good right about now


 
I hear ya there..Somedays its an effort to crawl out of the crypt...


----------



## IWishToLearn

So that's why I never want to get up during the day...


----------



## D.Cobb

masterfinger said:


> Could you imagine that show The Surreal Life with a gaggle of cheezy MA'ists all under the same roof?
> Hmmm, let's see. We can put Ashida Kim, Charlie Mattera, Rod Sacharnowski, David Carradine & Steven Seagal all in the same house, and watch as they play all kinds of wacky kung fu antics!artyon:
> 
> 
> Franco


 
Don't forget those other *REAL *martial artists.... George (I trained under Oyata) Dillman, Mark (Grandmaster in record time) Kline, Evan (I wanna be the next George Dillman) Pantazi, and Jim (I'll follow Evan anywhere) Corn.

These guys are a real Knock Out.

--Dave


----------



## D.Cobb

Josh Oakley said:


> There is a huge difference between whether someone likes or dislikes something and whether something is good or bad. It would seem, with some exceptions, that the majority of your comments are based around whether you liked it or not. Your interest in martial arts shows obviously revolves around documentaries, which is well and noble and good. But to try and draw a parallel to music, your comments seem equivolent to someone saying "Bach is a bad song writer. You can't dance to ANY of his songs! There's not even a guitar!"
> 
> I'm not trying to dis you at all. All I'm saying is that I think you're missing the point of the show.
> 
> To say an apple pie fails at being a crisp fresh apple misses the whole point of the pie.
> 
> Mmmmm.... pie....
> 
> I should really eat before starting these posts.


 
Yeah but what do you call the pie, when the baker leaves the apples out?
In this case, the artists left the "Martial" out.

--Dave


----------



## Drac

D.Cobb said:


> Don't forget those other *REAL *martial artists.... George (I trained under Oyata) Dillman, Mark (Grandmaster in record time) Kline, Evan (I wanna be the next George Dillman) Pantazi, and Jim (I'll follow Evan anywhere) Corn.
> 
> These guys are a real Knock Out.
> 
> --Dave


 
I'll  finally have the oppertunity to meet and train with GM George Dillman at the Combat Hapkido seminar in Lexington KY in Nov..I am really looking forward to it...


----------



## D.Cobb

Drac said:


> I'll finally have the oppertunity to meet and train with GM George Dillman at the Combat Hapkido seminar in Lexington KY in Nov..I am really looking forward to it...


 
If you are an exeptional martial artist, you may even walk away with a Dan grading in The Dillman Method, or whatever it is that he calls his stuff these days.

A word to the wise though, don't volunteer.... The man likes to bash people. Especially if he doesn't knock you out with his first try, he'll bash even harder on the second or third try.

He did it to one of the Gracies and needed his bodyguards, or whatever they were, to stop from being turned into a pretzel. Those Gracies don't like to lay down for you, andthey don't appreciate being bashed on the jaw.

--Dave


----------



## Drac

D.Cobb said:


> If you are an exeptional martial artist, you may even walk away with a Dan grading in The Dillman Method, or whatever it is that he calls his stuff these days.
> 
> A word to the wise though, don't volunteer.... The man likes to bash people. Especially if he doesn't knock you out with his first try, he'll bash even harder on the second or third try.
> 
> He did it to one of the Gracies and needed his bodyguards, or whatever they were, to stop from being turned into a pretzel. Those Gracies don't like to lay down for you, andthey don't appreciate being bashed on the jaw.
> 
> --Dave


 
Thanks for the heads up..Bashing one of the Gracies??? Not a wise move for ANYONE...I NEVER volunteer to Uke for anyone that I have'nt worked with before...


----------



## IWishToLearn

Drac said:


> Thanks for the heads up..Bashing one of the Gracies??? Not a wise move for ANYONE...I NEVER volunteer to Uke for anyone that I have'nt worked with before...


 
I'd have to agree. No matter how highly respected or recommended...unless I've seen you move and get the right vibe from ya...my butt ain't gettin on the firing line.


----------



## Drac

IWishToLearn said:


> I'd have to agree. No matter how highly respected or recommended...unless I've seen you move and get the right vibe from ya...my butt ain't gettin on the firing line.


 
Amen Brother...


----------



## hongkongfooey

Just don't pick up your big toes when Georgie tries to knock you out. You'll make him look bad.


----------



## IWishToLearn

:mst: verkill:


----------



## Drac

I volunteered to be the Uke for a Dan Bong Instructor...Before the students arrived he showed me 2 Dan Bongs, one made of rubber and the normal wooden one...He held out the rubber one and said "You can make me look good",then he held out the wooden one "Or I can make me look good"...I made him look *REAL *good...


----------



## D.Cobb

Drac said:


> I volunteered to be the Uke for a Dan Bong Instructor...Before the students arrived he showed me 2 Dan Bongs, one made of rubber and the normal wooden one...He held out the rubber one and said "You can make me look good",then he held out the wooden one "Or I can make me look good"...I made him look *REAL *good...


 
 Man that's funny!!


----------



## Drac

D.Cobb said:


> Man that's funny!!


 
It was a good class as he is an excellent instructor..I reacted with facial contortions and went down everytime..One technique did not really hurt but I went down anyway sans the grimace of pain..."You're making me look bad",he said "Do it again and no more beer for the duration of the seminar..


----------



## Carol

Drac said:


> It was a good class as he is an excellent instructor..I reacted with facial contortions and went down everytime..One technique did not really hurt but I went down anyway sans the grimace of pain..."You're making me look bad",he said "Do it again and no more beer for the duration of the seminar..


 
:lfao: :lfao: :lfao: :lfao:


----------



## Drac

I should add that after he threatened to cut of my beer supply I immediately flopped to the floor.."This technique can sometimes have a delayed action" he said with a straight face... The rest of us broke up ...


----------



## Drac

Made it back without injury..I didn't volunteer to be an Uke..He did walk over to correct a technique whick involved a strike to inside of your arm..I was like getting hit with a sledge hammer...


----------



## Xue Sheng

Drac said:


> It was a good class as he is an excellent instructor..I reacted with facial contortions and went down everytime..One technique did not really hurt but I went down anyway sans the grimace of pain..."You're making me look bad",he said "Do it again and no more beer for the duration of the seminar..


 
:lfao:


----------



## Drac

Drac said:


> Made it back without injury..I didn't volunteer to be an Uke..He did walk over to correct a technique whick involved a strike to inside of your arm..I was like getting hit with a sledge hammer...


 
I forgot to include that this was the portion of the seminar taught by Grandmaster George Dillman..Wasn't a bad class..


----------



## Josh Oakley

D.Cobb said:


> Yeah but what do you call the pie, when the baker leaves the apples out?
> In this case, the artists left the "Martial" out.
> 
> --Dave



Umm... what is not martial about obstacle courses or limited contact sparring. I do obstacle courses and limited contact sparring in the friggin ARMY. From a military standpoint, which after six years in the army, I believe I'm qualified to give, the "martial" was not taken out, as you say. If I broke a fellow soldiers arm or permanently damaged them during training, I'd be up for UCMJ action. When soldiers train with other soldiers for real combat, they do not go all out or use everything they know against eachother. Is that taking the "martial" out? Absolutely not. If many of those guys on Final Fu hit eachother as hard as they could, there would be broken bones, crippling injuries, and even possibly a death or two. 

THAT would be taking the "martial" out of martial art. taking away another soldier's combat effectiveness or killing them dishonorable to say the least, and harmful to the unit. I apply this same mentality when I train at my studio, as does probably everyone else here. Take away another martial artist's ability to fight, when the two of you are training, is dishonorable, and illegal, depending on the circumstances. 

So where exactly did they take the "martial" out?


----------



## Gufbal1982

Danjo said:


> In the latest issue of Black Belt Magazine, there is an article where Steve Demasco (Of USSD fame) and his cohort Charlie Mattera (Also of USSD) will be getting together with Aikido movie star Steven Seagal and the Shaolin Abbot to determine who will be the next Shaolin monk in a reality show.
> 
> The contestants will compete doing various animal forms and then they will be voted on to see who will represent the Shaolin temple to the world.
> 
> If anyone had any lingering doubts about the modern Shaolin monks being government stooges and phonies, they should be laid to rest now.
> 
> Come on guys! Who wants to be the next Shaolin Monk?


 
Did you guys know that Steve DeMasco was one of the judges?  The actually let 6 USSD instructor's try out for the show and one of them got to go to China.  There are also going to be 4 or 5 winners.  Does this sound kosher to anyone?


----------



## Danjo

Gufbal1982 said:


> Did you guys know that Steve DeMasco was one of the judges? The actually let 6 USSD instructor's try out for the show and one of them got to go to China. There are also going to be 4 or 5 winners. Does this sound kosher to anyone?


 
You mean to anyone besides the USSD people?


----------



## Drac

Did I just read somwhere that he (DeMasco) split with Mattera??


----------



## Gufbal1982

Danjo said:


> You mean to anyone besides the USSD people?


 

Yes, to anyone that isn't USSD.


----------



## Mariachi Joe

Just a rumor, Demasco is still with USSD.


----------



## Danjo

Whew!


----------



## Drac

Mariachi Joe said:


> Just a rumor, Demasco is still with USSD.


 


Danjo said:


> Whew!


 
Just wondering..Wish I could remember where I read the rumor...


----------



## Danjo

Drac said:


> Just wondering..Wish I could remember where I read the rumor...


 
It was probably around here somewhere. I DO knwo that "USSD" stands for something else with Demasco than it does with Mattera, his patch is different.


----------



## Gufbal1982

Danjo said:


> It was probably around here somewhere. I DO knwo that "USSD" stands for something else with Demasco than it does with Mattera, his patch is different.


 
With DeMasco is "Steve DeMasco's United Studios of Shaolin Kung Fu."  His patch is different...the sun is upside down.


----------



## shaolin ninja 4

Gufbal1982 said:


> With DeMasco is "Steve DeMasco's United Studios of Shaolin Kung Fu." His patch is different...the sun is upside down.


 
If you look at the 2003 black belt mag cover with damasco and mattera you will see damasco has a different patch.


----------



## shaolin ninja 4

So whats happening with this show ussd is doing?


----------



## Gufbal1982

shaolin ninja 4 said:


> So whats happening with this show ussd is doing?


 
I haven't heard anything about the instructor getting really far in it...so...


----------



## Gufbal1982

Check this out...go to this website and look at the video on there...that's all I'm saying:

http://www.ussd.com


----------



## MeatWad2

Gufbal1982 said:


> Check this out...go to this website and look at the video on there...that's all I'm saying:
> 
> http://www.ussd.com


 
too much...must run and hide...video too long...eyes are burning...


----------



## Danjo

Gufbal1982 said:


> Check this out...go to this website and look at the video on there...that's all I'm saying:
> 
> http://www.ussd.com


 
Sigh.


----------



## Mariachi Joe

Your talking about the video with Cynthia Rothrock right.


----------



## Danjo

Mariachi Joe said:


> Your talking about the video with Cynthia Rothrock right.


 
"everyone should belong to USSD!" is my favorite quote.


----------



## Gufbal1982

Danjo said:


> "everyone should belong to USSD!" is my favorite quote.


 
LOL!  mine too!  I also like how "everyone's a family..."


----------



## Gufbal1982

*OMG...has anyone seen the Shaolin Arts Magazine?  look for the ussd logo on someone's shirt...sigh...*


----------



## 14 Kempo

Gufbal1982 said:


> *OMG...has anyone seen the Shaolin Arts Magazine? look for the ussd logo on someone's shirt...sigh...*


 
Maybe I'm just out of touch, but I have to ask ... where does one find that particular magazine? I've never heard of it. I tried to google it and it seemingly has no presence on the Internet.


----------



## Mariachi Joe

I couldn't find the magazine on google


----------



## Josh Oakley

Gufbal1982 said:


> Yes, to anyone that isn't USSD.


 
Damn. I was going to point out that only one USSD instructor actually made it in, and there is more than one judge. I was also going to say I've seen the guy in action, and that he really impressed me. But I can't, because being USSD automatically makes me biased.

Can I say the same thing from the KFSS side of my martial arts life? How about from my "I've been pulverized into wisdom for the past four years by Asa Rainey's kid"" side? No? Oh well.


----------



## Danjo

Josh Oakley said:


> Damn. I was going to point out that only one USSD instructor actually made it in, and there is more than one judge. I was also going to say I've seen the guy in action, and that he really impressed me. But I can't, because being USSD automatically makes me biased.


 
Josh, it's perfectly fine to say that you have found one person in the USSD that has impressed you. No problem as long as you remember that you've used up your one person. If you come up with another one, you might get this thread moved to the Horror Stories section.


----------



## Josh Oakley

Danjo said:


> Josh, it's perfectly fine to say that you have found one person in the USSD that has impressed you. No problem as long as you remember that you've used up your one person. If you come up with another one, you might get this thread moved to the Horror Stories section.


 
Oh fine then. I'd hate that to happen. When my wife's a black belt, though, all bets are off.


----------



## Gufbal1982

Josh Oakley said:


> Damn. I was going to point out that only one USSD instructor actually made it in, and there is more than one judge. I was also going to say I've seen the guy in action, and that he really impressed me. But I can't, because being USSD automatically makes me biased.
> 
> Can I say the same thing from the KFSS side of my martial arts life? How about from my "I've been pulverized into wisdom for the past four years by Asa Rainey's kid"" side? No? Oh well.


 

I've seen him too.  It's nice to know that he got that because he takes WuShu somewhere else that's outside USSD.  Funny how you find out these things from outside sources...


----------



## Gufbal1982

Danjo said:


> Josh, it's perfectly fine to say that you have found one person in the USSD that has impressed you. No problem as long as you remember that you've used up your one person. If you come up with another one, you might get this thread moved to the Horror Stories section.


 
LOL!!!


----------



## Gufbal1982

14 Kempo said:


> Maybe I'm just out of touch, but I have to ask ... where does one find that particular magazine? I've never heard of it. I tried to google it and it seemingly has no presence on the Internet.


 
I found it on the newstand.  it's owned by tiger claw inc.


----------



## Gufbal1982

Josh Oakley said:


> Damn. I was going to point out that only one USSD instructor actually made it in, and there is more than one judge. I was also going to say I've seen the guy in action, and that he really impressed me. But I can't, because being USSD automatically makes me biased.
> 
> Can I say the same thing from the KFSS side of my martial arts life? How about from my "I've been pulverized into wisdom for the past four years by Asa Rainey's kid"" side? No? Oh well.


 

Um, who is Asa Rainey?  All I'm going to say about the KF side of USSD is that it's kempo-ized, and so is your taiji.  That's it.  If you need a more critical analysis of the KF side, you can PM me.


----------



## Kenpsy7

Asa Rainey is a Kenpo teacher. He is on the Ed parker family tree under Dave Hebler. He was originally promoted to black belt by Grandmaster Ed Parker in the early 70's and was promoted all the way up to 6th black by Mr. Parker prior to Mr. Parkers death. Asa Rainey is currently Ranked 8th degree kenpo black and he is my good friend, as well as my Kenpo teacher, for a long time now. As far as I know and have ever seen, he is one of the best practitioners and teachers of kenpo that there is. He still comes by my kenpo school from time to time and teaches my students. His kenpo flows smoothly and has an incredible amount of power when he wishes to apply it.


----------



## Gufbal1982

Kenpsy7 said:


> Asa Rainey is a Kenpo teacher. He is on the Ed parker family tree under Dave Hebler. He was originally promoted to black belt by Grandmaster Ed Parker in the early 70's and was promoted all the way up to 6th black by Mr. Parker prior to Mr. Parkers death. Asa Rainey is currently Ranked 8th degree kenpo black and he is my good friend, as well as my Kenpo teacher, for a long time now. As far as I know and have ever seen, he is one of the best practitioners and teachers of kenpo that there is. He still comes by my kenpo school from time to time and teaches my students. His kenpo flows smoothly and has an incredible amount of power when he wishes to apply it.



Thank you.  I had no idea who he was.  That's why I asked.


----------



## BigKiai

shaolin ninja 4 said:


> If you look at the 2003 black belt mag cover with damasco and mattera you will see damasco has a different patch.


 

In China 2006, the patches were the same.

Grandmaster DeMasco
http://bigkiai.com/images/pics/China2006/8.1/images/DSC_9274.jpg

Grandmaster DeMasco
http://bigkiai.com/images/pics/China2006/8.1/images/DSC_9351.jpg

Professor Mattera
http://bigkiai.com/images/pics/China2006/8.1/images/DSC_9262.jpg

Regards,

Mike


----------



## almost a ghost

BigKiai said:


> Professor Mattera
> http://bigkiai.com/images/pics/China2006/8.1/images/DSC_9262.jpg
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Mike



Just out of couriosity, does anybody else in the west coast wear a a gi color outside of red, black or white? I remember when that wasn't allowed.


----------



## BigKiai

almost a ghost said:


> Just out of couriosity, does anybody else in the west coast wear a a gi color outside of red, black or white? I remember when that wasn't allowed.


 

The only exception I've seen to that is Professor Mattera. I like the gray/charcoal color. It denotes status without being very flashy.

Regards,

Mike


----------



## 14 Kempo

BigKiai said:


> The only exception I've seen to that is Professor Mattera. I like the gray/charcoal color. It denotes status without being very flashy.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Mike


 
GM Demasco wears various colors as well. However, gray is Prof. Mattera's special color, no others wear it.


----------



## Gufbal1982

BigKiai said:


> In China 2006, the patches were the same.
> 
> Grandmaster DeMasco
> http://bigkiai.com/images/pics/China2006/8.1/images/DSC_9274.jpg
> 
> Grandmaster DeMasco
> http://bigkiai.com/images/pics/China2006/8.1/images/DSC_9351.jpg
> 
> Professor Mattera
> http://bigkiai.com/images/pics/China2006/8.1/images/DSC_9262.jpg
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Mike



Wow!  DeMasco got a nice dye job on his hair there!  Actually, if you look at the BB mag from this month, in DeMasco's article his patch is different.


----------



## Gufbal1982

Take a look at this...

http://shaolinsecrets.com/blog/

see the heading in memoriam.  they are trying to look like saints...

the guy was my friend and all i have to say is RIP, Brendan.


----------



## BigKiai

Gufbal1982 said:


> Wow! DeMasco got a nice dye job on his hair there! Actually, if you look at the BB mag from this month, in DeMasco's article his patch is different.


 
Looks like I need to start subscribing to BB, I'll go pick one up at the local magazine rack. I've only seen him at a Black Belt Magazine seminar in 2005 and then on the China 2006 trip seminars. In a few years I'd love to be coloring my hair; but unfortunately, my hair is slowly falling out.

Regards,

Mike


----------



## Gufbal1982

BigKiai said:


> Looks like I need to start subscribing to BB, I'll go pick one up at the local magazine rack. I've only seen him at a Black Belt Magazine seminar in 2005 and then on the China 2006 trip seminars. In a few years I'd love to be coloring my hair; but unfortunately, my hair is slowly falling out.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Mike



LOL about the hair!  Sorry...I have a lot of hair, and anyone that knows me will verify that statement.  I'll give you some next time I get a haircut.=)


----------



## BigKiai

Gufbal1982 said:


> LOL about the hair! Sorry...I have a lot of hair, and anyone that knows me will verify that statement. I'll give you some next time I get a haircut.=)


 
I have thick hair, but my family curse is a receding hair line that eventually wins the battle. I'd love to shave all my hair off and see what I'd look like, but my wife's vote outweighs mine.


----------



## Josh Oakley

Kenpsy7 said:


> Asa Rainey is a Kenpo teacher. He is on the Ed parker family tree under Dave Hebler. He was originally promoted to black belt by Grandmaster Ed Parker in the early 70's and was promoted all the way up to 6th black by Mr. Parker prior to Mr. Parkers death. Asa Rainey is currently Ranked 8th degree kenpo black and he is my good friend, as well as my Kenpo teacher, for a long time now. As far as I know and have ever seen, he is one of the best practitioners and teachers of kenpo that there is. He still comes by my kenpo school from time to time and teaches my students. His kenpo flows smoothly and has an incredible amount of power when he wishes to apply it.



His son (ok, stepson) JD, who I train with, has that fluid power thing going on too. Every sparring session with him is an experience.


----------



## Kenpsy7

Tell J.D. that Wade Davis says Hi. I haven't seen him for about 13 or 14 years now. He was a young pre adult the last time that I saw him. And youre right, he was trained by his dad {step father}. Nearly everyone that Asa Rainey trained to any level of proficiency has a great degree of fluid transitional power with real situation applicability. Anyhow, tell him that Mr. Davis says hi and to not be a stranger...He's like family. I teach in Puyallup and he is welcome to stop in anytime.


----------



## Josh Oakley

He says hi back. He was in the middle of practicing (he's actually a decently famous breakdancer now), 

Here's on of his breakdancing vids:


----------

